#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How do AI and machine learning help to control climate change?

## Bhavya

Climate change is one of the greatest threats our humanity facing. So, we need to do every possible thing to solve the problem. Experts say that by applying the machine learning and AI technology we can get to know the present realism of climate change, forecast future climate changes and create new products and services to decrease the impact of climate change. Do you guys know how do AI and machine learning help to control climate change?

----------

